# New to FreeBSD -need to configure network card for DHCP to connect to windows domain



## CletusVD (Feb 26, 2011)

Hi I have this old laptop which I would like to breathe some life into with a FreeBSD install, for starters I would like to enable the bge0 ethernet card to connect to a windows domain for internet, the gateway ip is 10.3.65.254 and the subnet mask is 255.255.254.0, any help is greatly appreciated! Thanks much


----------



## wblock@ (Feb 26, 2011)

The installer gives you a chance to use DHCP or static configuration for Ethernet, and bge(4) is included in the GENERIC kernel.  Should be fine.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 28, 2011)

If the interface is bge0, just add to /etc/rc.conf:

```
ifconfig_bge0="DHCP"
```


----------

